# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Nuevo embalse de La Colada

## NANSEN

Tengo una pregunta para los moderadores del foro o los entendidos en el tema

¿Qué pasa con el reciente embalse de La COlada, situado en el norte de Córdoba?
La presa ya se terminó de construir hará unos 3 años y ya están casi llenos sus 50 Hm3, ¿por qué sigue sin aparecer en las estadísticas? ¿Qué uso tendrá? ¿Será un embalse navegable? Y mientras tanto, ¿cómo está la legalidad para practicar la navegación a remo en un embalse como ese aún no "entregado"?

Muchas gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,

Según datos del ministerio la presa aún está en fase de puesta en carga, seguramente que hasta que no pase a la fase de explotación no proporcionará los datos.

Uns saludo

----------

